

Microsoft pushes Skype as an "Important" Windows Update - kposehn

My business partner Will just found Skype - the new version with the "performance improvement" middleware - is included in Windows Update as an Important update.<p>Anyone else encounter this?
======
tempuser121
yes, it just installed itself on my computer

------
Empro
Screenshot?

